# Frog has non symetrical / skinny back?



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi just posting about my frog that seems to have a skinny, an,d not exactly straight back. By all means I have determined that he's fine, he's always been like it, and he doesn't have any issues walking and hopping around, he's always out and about and climbing etc, and has no issues eating, he eats quite a lot!

As you can see from the first pictures his back / top view looks quite narrow and somewhat crooked. But you can see from the other pictures his side view clearly shows he does have a decent belly on him, so it's not from being malnourished in my opinion. Like I said, he eats plenty.

So just wondering what the cuase could have been? Maybe he got injured as a froglet and just continued growing this way, or could it be some kind of disorder that I'm not aware of? Other than the visual look, his health seems absolutely fine, so im not too concerned really.

(Please excuse my use of "he" / "his", I actually have no idea about the frogs sex lol)

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome to DB. 

Where did you get the frog (local store, online flipper, directly from a legit breeder, some guy on the internet)? How old was it at that time?

Can you describe in detail your feeding habits? (Prey type, frequency.)

What is your supplementation routine, *exactly*? What exact brand and exact product(s) do you supplement with, and how often do you use it (them) and in what ratio (if more than one)? How is the supplement stored? How long does a bottle of supplement last you?

Do you use UVB? Did the previous owner use UVB?


----------



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks! I have been reading posts for a few month but only just got around to signing up!

From a local breeder, I collected the frogs myself so no courier or shipping involved. I got 4 of them, all 3 months out of water, they must be nearing 8/9 months now. This guy has looked like this the entire time.
I feed every other day, i mix Mels and Hydei together, must be about 60-80 flies in there in total (for all 4 frogs, I sometimes feed a few less if I find they have left over flies still, and vise versa), and I use Repashy Calcium + every feeding, and once every two weeks I add a little bit of Repashy Vit A to it too (both stored in the fridge, and both to be replaced next month as stated by the bottle). I also add a couple hundred springtails in every week or two.... but the frogs dont let them live very long... He eats plenty, and honestly acts and behaves the same as all of the others frogs, he just looks a little different (in all fairness that picture makes him look very skinny, I think he was sat at an awkward angle tbh, he's not quite that bad in person)

They have never had any UVB, from me or by the seller.


----------



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

I'd say picture 4 is the better representation, I think in the second one he was sat a bit twisted, making the issue look more severe than it is! (Probably shouldn't have posted that pic)


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like a small malformity, but nothing to worry about as long as it is eating. Weight looks ok in all the pictures, except #2 looks a bit skinny. Like you mentioned, maybe just the photo?


----------



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Looks like a small malformity, but nothing to worry about as long as it is eating. Weight looks ok in all the pictures, except #2 looks a bit skinny. Like you mentioned, maybe just the photo?


Yeah that has been my thoughts so far, but thought it worth a check to be sure this isn't some common health issue that I'm not aware of!
Picture 2 is an anomaly I think, I took it because of how bad he looked, but then be moved a little and I took picture 4, so there's literally about 5 seconds of time between the two pictures, so I think he was just sat a buy funny.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree that it is likely just a funny-shaped frog. Might be prudent to count it out of any breeding program.


----------



## ninagrace117 (Dec 29, 2021)

JD3T said:


> Hi just posting about my frog that seems to have a skinny, an,d not exactly straight back. By all means I have determined that he's fine, he's always been like it, and he doesn't have any issues walking and hopping around, he's always out and about and climbing etc, and has no issues eating, he eats quite a lot!
> 
> As you can see from the first pictures his back / top view looks quite narrow and somewhat crooked. But you can see from the other pictures his side view clearly shows he does have a decent belly on him, so it's not from being malnourished in my opinion. Like I said, he eats plenty.
> 
> ...


There may a SLIGHT deviation yes, but it looks like the asymmetrical spot near his hips is creating an optical illusion making the slight curve look a lot more exaggerated. He looks fine and healthy. If you want to see what I mean, Photoshop out that spot and he'll suddenly look closer to symmetric. Or just put your finger over the spot in the picture and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

Ah yes I see what you mean! Glad to hear that the little guy is likely okay!
Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone


----------



## LilacFrogs (Dec 29, 2021)

It could be a genetic mutation in the frog causing the back to be asymmetrical or as the OP said, a possible injury as a froglet. It should be nothing to worry about unless it is causing difficulty in feeding or catching flies, climbing or other essential things a frog needs to do.


----------



## JD3T (Dec 17, 2021)

LilacFrogs said:


> It could be a genetic mutation in the frog causing the back to be asymmetrical or as the OP said, a possible injury as a froglet. It should be nothing to worry about unless it is causing difficulty in feeding or catching flies, climbing or other essential things a frog needs to do.


Thankfully he seems to be just as abled as the other frogs, no issues feeding or hopping around


----------



## LilacFrogs (Dec 29, 2021)

Cool! Unless other issues arise, your frog is healthy and should stay that way!


----------

